
Airbus wants to test autonomous airborne cars by the end of 2017 - prawn
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-airbus-ceo-sees-flying-car-prototype-ready-by-end-of-year-2017-1/?r=AU&IR=T
======
iweinfuld
About time!
[http://marklee.typepad.com/this_guy_falls_down/2003/10/where...](http://marklee.typepad.com/this_guy_falls_down/2003/10/wheres_my_flyin.html)

